# Scenery pictures of your area PLEASE!



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Every time I watch a video of one of our Forum members shooting, I find myself watching it several times not only for the shooting, but the interesting scenery where you live. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

This is a pic of the Niagara gorge taken today. It's about 17 minutes down the road from me...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...a lil' better than an hour/hour & a half in the opposite direction is Letchworth State park; these pics were taken on a mushroom hunt this past Saturday...















...& some of the spoils


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> This is a pic of the Niagara gorge taken today. It's about 17 minutes down the road from me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's hard to beat !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful! Around here we only look for mushrooms in the spring. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The top two pictures are at the end if our street, approximately 1/2 mile. The other four pictures are three miles from my home. Once all the corn is in it's just flat dirt.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

When it is not raining in my area (which is rare) this is what I can see:

To the north:









To the east:









This is what I see on a normal day:









It is a beautiful area, and I don't get to enjoy it as much as I would like.

Darren

P.S. Pictures are not mine.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Tag said:


> The top two pictures are at the end if our street, approximately 1/2 mile. The other four pictures are three miles from my home. Once all the corn is in it's just flat dirt.


That's a lot of wind power close by. I'm curious -- are the turbine noisy from your house?


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

A from my neck of the woods - central coast of California.

Two from a hike yesterday about 45 minutes south. One looking west to the ocean and one (from nearly the same spot) looking NE to the agricultural fields and dry, brown hills. Incredible humpback whale viewing from the coast this year as their prey moved into bays and close to shore.

And then one from a couple weeks ago looking out over Morro Bay (Morro rock in the distance). Morro rock is 580 feet of what remains of a volcanic plug from a volcano that occurred about 30 million years ago. Once in a while I'll get a glimpse of the Peregrine falcons that nest up there.

And one mountain biking in the hills near my house. Hoping for big rains this year.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

This valley is an ancient estate of the legendary "Pancho Villa" and at the same time is a restricted sanctuary for the powerful psychedelic catus called peyote, it is also an exclusive horse breeding center for "Sardo *****" and "Warm blood", also mules and "Kentucky" donkeys, in short, no one can walk there, only hares, coyotes and rattlesnakes


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I cannot hear the windmills from my house, but if I walk about about 5 minutes I can hear them. I have been very fortunate to live in a mainly farming community, always was able to find part time work when times were bad. I really appreciate your pictures, they are beautiful.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hopefully you will get rain soon Sherman.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

This is my part of Sicily


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Breath taking scenery Widget!!!!!!! That's one of the biggest reason I watch bicycle racing. Thank you so much


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

30 minutes away .

View attachment 89171


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> 30 minutes away .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm....Uno Pizza..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

View from Jersey City waterfront down the block from where I live.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great pictures, thanks


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*In my neck of the cactus, R**ed Rock Canyon is about 10 miles west.*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful mr monkeynipples


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Wow....some of you live in really beautiful areas. Only thing around here is corn and soy bean fields. I really need to move...anyone hiring?? :rofl:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

These people not only live in beautiful places, they are all extremely talented.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Here are some pics of the area around my house, I took these with my drone.

















Here are some pics of where I like to spend my summer. Only 7 hrs drive away! Still in the same state though.

















This picture was also taken with my drone.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful !!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

New River is my home town... except it is not a town any more. Just an unincorporated drive through with awesome scenery.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------

